# Quick change tool post for SouthBend 9A lathe



## thequietman (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm pretty new to metalworking. I recently got my old South Bend 9A out of storage (long story) and started playing with it again. Very quickly realized that the tool post I have seems to be made for a smaller lathe (if that is even possible) as the tool sits too low to be at the center of the work piece, even if I position the tool all the way at the top of the post. I've managed to shim the post up temporarily to get the tools positioned properly. I will need to come up with a more permanent solution. 

I started thinking about getting a quick change tool post with appropriate tool holders. Needless to say, there isn't one made for my specific lathe (it's about 60 years old), and whatever generic stuff I can find is expensive.

I did come across this item in Grizzly catalog at a more reasonable price : http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Piece-Quick-Change-Tool-Post-Set/T10166. Is that a decent set to get started with, or should I save my money and look for something more reliable? What would be a good one to get for a 9" lathe?


----------



## ghostdncr (Mar 28, 2017)

Since you already have it, I'd probably make a dedicated shim to get the tool post up on spindle centerline and run with it. Somewhere down the road you may find need for a bigger tool post, but maybe not. Is the body of your current tool post made of steel, or is one of those aluminum deals for the 7" mini lathes? If it's steel, I'd definitely stick with it for the time being.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 28, 2017)

thequietman said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Piece-Quick-Change-Tool-Post-Set/T10166. Is that a decent set to get started with, or should I save my money and look for something more reliable? What would be a good one to get for a 9" lathe?



I'd recommend a wedge style QCTP, the one you have a link to is a plunge type.
As far as price, this is the cheapest I found on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AXA-Size-We...082491?hash=item4b1367463b:g:Y3cAAOSw2xRYm1AI
A photo might help ID issue with QCTP you have.


----------



## Strangerthings169b1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have this one on a jet 619 py.http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3112&category=
not that great a pic I know.
It is made of steel and it is a wedge type.


----------



## rgray (Mar 28, 2017)

www.cdcotools.com 
I bought a few from them. they work good.


----------



## thequietman (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you for all the suggestions. Didn't notice the Grizzly one was plunge type. Thanks for pointing that out. The Little Machine Shop one looks a bit small. It's only up to 8" lathe. Mine is 9". CDC Tools has one for $120 and the one on eBay also looks good. 
Also found this one on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Quick-Change-Tool-Post-Set/dp/B002YPDQ4G. Seems to have decent reviews.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 28, 2017)

Little machine shop sells nice quality tool posts.  I think you will need an AXA size TP for your SB 9".  I have an OXA on my 7" Dalton and it is just right -it is one size smaller than an AXA, and would be to small for the SB 9" lathe I am restoring.   The SB 9" are beefier machines and respond well to larger size tooling:  3/8" tool bits, for example.  Which is an ideal size for the AXA tool post and 9" lathe. 

The other important factor is tool height.  You can measure your lathe, from top of the compound to the tip of a dead center stuck in your headstock.  This height should govern what size tool post you select. 

BTW, it is common to mill a spacer to raise the tool post a bit -3/8" to maybe 5/8" - off the cross slide base for older lathes.  I have three lathes, all different sizes, each with a shop made spacer to allow a range of tool height adjustment. 

Glenn


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 28, 2017)

If you can shim your tools enough to make a real difference, then your tools are likely on the small side for the tool holders.  Tool bit stock that is the nominal size for the tool holder does not leave much room for shims.  So, naturally, a smaller than nominal tool will require shimming to get it up to the same height as a nominal tool.  There is nothing wrong with that, and it is done all the time.  If you do not have at least a couple tools in your arsenal that are the nominal size and pretty much fill up the tool slot, get some, grind a tool, and then notice how much smoother and more rigidly they can cut.  That is especially useful when you are trying for depths of cuts and feed rates in the upper range of what your machine is able to handle.


----------



## mikey (Mar 29, 2017)

Aloris recommends the AXA post for the South Bend 9 and 10 inch lathes. Aloris and Dorian are at the high end of the range. The asian AXA posts seem to work fine from the comments I've seen but I'm not familiar with which brand works better than the others. Size-wise, I think most of the import AXA posts should work for you.


----------



## thequietman (Mar 29, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> If you can shim your tools enough to make a real difference, then your tools are likely on the small side for the tool holders.



Unfortunately, even with the tool shimmed all the way to the top of the tool holder, it is still below the center line of the lathe. I had to shim the tool holder up by about 1/8" to be able to get the tools positioned properly. That is all I had laying around, but that is also little too much. Some of my larger tools are now too high with no shims. I can see some custom shims in my future.



Glenn Brooks said:


> Little machine shop sells nice quality tool posts.  I think you will need an AXA size TP for your SB 9".  I have an OXA on my 7" Dalton and it is just right -it is one size smaller than an AXA, and would be to small for the SB 9" lathe I am restoring.   The SB 9" are beefier machines and respond well to larger size tooling:  3/8" tool bits, for example.  Which is an ideal size for the AXA tool post and 9" lathe.



Live and learn. Last two days I found out more about tool holders than I knew existed.  I already figured I will need AXA size (two days ago I didn't even know they had sizes, let alone nomenclature). Little Machine shop sells two AXA holders. One is USA made and way out of my price range. The other one is probably Chinese and more reasonably priced. But I don't see that it is any different then the one I see on Amazon for $18 less and with free shipping.



Glenn Brooks said:


> BTW, it is common to mill a spacer to raise the tool post a bit -3/8" to maybe 5/8" - off the cross slide base for older lathes.  I have three lathes, all different sizes, each with a shop made spacer to allow a range of tool height adjustment.



That is good to know. I knew about shimming the tools, but I never heard about shimming the tool holder. I think I will be making some more shims to fine tune the holder height.


----------



## thequietman (Mar 29, 2017)

ghostdncr said:


> Since you already have it, I'd probably make a dedicated shim to get the tool post up on spindle centerline and run with it. Somewhere down the road you may find need for a bigger tool post, but maybe not. Is the body of your current tool post made of steel, or is one of those aluminum deals for the 7" mini lathes? If it's steel, I'd definitely stick with it for the time being.



The tool post I have is a not a Quick Change. It is a turret one, similar to the picture below, and it is a nice solid piece of steel that is probably a contemporary of the lathe (I'm talking 1960's).  I apologize for picture quality, it's the first one I was able to find.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a similar tool post to that you show, on my 1950's big iron machine. It's a real work horse- but very one dimensional. You definitely need a set of shims for that style.  I think my thickest is 1/4".  Don't forget paper is usually .003" thick.  Good for minor adjustments when you grind the chip breaker once to many times down below the top surface of the bit!

You will really enjoy switching over to an AXA QCTP.  So much easier mounting different toolings. You won't regret it!  I routinely now keep three or four bits at hand for turning - roughing, finishing, facing, and one really sharp, pointy thing for getting into impossible inside corners.  

Glenn


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 29, 2017)

If you get a QCTP, don't be surprised that the T of the mounting bolt won't fit the slot on your compound (I know mine didn't on my 9A).
This is because they're made to fit a wide variety of lathes. It is soft metal and easily cut or machined for proper width.


----------



## wildo (Mar 29, 2017)

thequietman said:


> Also found this one on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Quick-Change-Tool-Post-Set/dp/B002YPDQ4G. Seems to have decent reviews.



This is the tool post I have on my SB 9a. You can see photos in my restoration thread. It is working well and I've had no problems with it.

[EDIT]- correction, I guess I never posted a picture of the QCTP. Anyway, you should know that you *WILL HAVE* to mill the t-slot nut yourself. You'll get a piece of flat stock that has been drilled and threaded. The nut is up to you to mill.


----------



## thequietman (Mar 29, 2017)

wildo said:


> Anyway, you should know that you *WILL HAVE* to mill the t-slot nut yourself. You'll get a piece of flat stock that has been drilled and threaded. The nut is up to you to mill.



I kind of figured that already. But thanks for the heads up.

BTW, just looked through your restoration thread. Great job. Mine came all assembled and mounted on the bench. I was never courageous enough to take it apart for cleaning, but it is running great, so it was never much of a priority. The only thing that I will tackle at some point is the gear cover. The pin holding it in place got bent (or the hole for the pin got deformed) and the cover does not align properly anymore. Not really a big deal, I just run with the cover open, but it does bother somewhat.


----------



## fradish (Mar 29, 2017)

If you know the thread of the toolpost (generally 9/16-18, though check it, some are metric)
you can also search on ebay for "south bend t nut".  I bought one when I got an AXA toolpost
for my 9C because at the time I didn't have a mill or a 4 jaw chuck for my lathe.  I bought the
"extra long" variety which fills the full width of the t slot.  If you do have a mill or a 4 jaw it shouldn't
be difficult to machine one yourself.


----------



## wildo (Mar 29, 2017)

thequietman said:


> The only thing that I will tackle at some point is the gear cover. The pin holding it in place got bent (or the hole for the pin got deformed) and the cover does not align properly anymore. Not really a big deal, I just run with the cover open, but it does bother somewhat.



Same with mine. I tried to repour the babbitt myself with sold solder but it didn't really work that well and didn't hold up. There's a great video on YouTube of a guy fixing his with a machined eccentric. That's a project I'd really like to tackle!


----------



## thequietman (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey, If you have the link to that video, I'd really like to see that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 29, 2017)

I bought mine from CDCOtools.com  I also found someone on EBAY who makes the 14mm tslot for the SB 9.  It was perfect. And so is the wedge that CDCO sells.
I am curious if your tool post has a rocker, and the right size tool holder. The latern maybe the wrong size, or the rocker is missing and the tool holder too small. But go with the AXA wedge from CDCO you won't be disappointed.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 29, 2017)

wildo said:


> Same with mine. I tried to repour the babbitt myself with sold solder but it didn't really work that well and didn't hold up. There's a great video on YouTube of a guy fixing his with a machined eccentric. That's a project I'd really like to tackle!


I fixed mine by peening with a punch and tightening the babbit around the post. It worked well. Been 3 years and has not dropped back down.


----------



## thequietman (Mar 29, 2017)

wildo said:


> There's a great video on YouTube of a guy fixing his with a machined eccentric. That's a project I'd really like to tackle!



Do you have a link to that video? I'd like to see it.


----------



## wildo (Mar 30, 2017)

thequietman said:


> Hey, If you have the link to that video, I'd really like to see that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Always takes me a minute to find it. If you can remember to add "eccentric" to the search, then it comes up pretty easily.


----------



## ebolton (Mar 30, 2017)

thequietman said:


> Also found this one on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Quick-Change-Tool-Post-Set/dp/B002YPDQ4G. Seems to have decent reviews.



I bought the Amazon one for my South Bend 9A, though I did not write a review. It's generally good, as described. The bump knurler they include with it is a little junky, and I don't recommend using it. One weird thing is two sides of the post can hold tool holders, but the lever position makes it difficult to use one of them. I don't consider that a problem since you only actually use one lathe tool at a time.

-Ed


----------



## wildo (Mar 30, 2017)

ebolton said:


> One weird thing is two sides of the post can hold tool holders, but the lever position makes it difficult to use one of them. I don't consider that a problem since you only actually use one lathe tool at a time.
> 
> -Ed



I also found this to be true. The position that is parallel to the ways is difficult to put a tool holder on as the QCTP release arm (up top) swings over the top of those wedges when in the released position. You have to kind of finagle the tool holder around it. I've been wondering if this is adjustable, but haven't investigated it. Interesting to hear a similar issue with Ed's. I also don't consider it a "real" problem or a deal breaker given the price.


----------

